# Done and done!



## entropydave (Oct 4, 2013)

Just to announce I got my US visa today! 

leaving to the US on the 29th to be with my missus and our 4 cats....

What a journey....I learnt a lot

:yo:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Meow, meow, meow!!!
Congratulations! 
Where will your new home be?


----------



## entropydave (Oct 4, 2013)

Im a-moving to Indiana! Can't actually believe I have got to this point. It's good!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Congratulations....and I hope you love it here in the US....
I've been here 8 years. and apart from one thing, I love everything about it.

Be prepared for "I love your accent....which part of Australia are you from? "


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

mamasue said:


> "I love your accent....which part of Australia are you from?"


Then, when you answer "I'm from England" (for example), your questioner may nod his/her head and reply (for example), "I didn't know Australia has a town named England."


----------



## entropydave (Oct 4, 2013)

mamasue said:


> Congratulations....and I hope you love it here in the US....
> I've been here 8 years. and apart from one thing, I love everything about it.
> 
> Be prepared for "I love your accent....which part of Australia are you from? "


Lol. Actually not had that problem when I been over there - Im from the South East and typically "english" I guess - sort of Queen's English sort of accent.

We shall see!

What ho?!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

entropydave said:


> Lol. Actually not had that problem when I been over there - Im from the South East and typically "english" I guess - sort of Queen's English sort of accent.
> 
> We shall see!
> 
> What ho?!


Me too... a Surrey gal! I went from SE England to SE USA. You'll also find people trying to mimic your accent....
Most sound like Dick Van **** in Mary Poppins....Very few Americans (Including Mr. mamasue) can 'do English'
But....to be fair....I can't do American.....especially the deep south accent.


----------



## entropydave (Oct 4, 2013)

Aaah I'm an East Sussex sort of chap and yeah, I love hearing the USians try to do a British or Cockney accent. Even funnier if you get them to do a Northern accent! I would never attempt to do an American accent - it would be laughable and all my stereotypic prejudices would probably come out!

I can't wait! My last day at work right now and then off this Thursday to a new life - not just a new chapter, but a whole new book!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

So exciting!!


----------



## entropydave (Oct 4, 2013)

2fargone said:


> So exciting!!


I know! I'm getting more excited as the departure date approaches.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

entropydave said:


> I know! I'm getting more excited as the departure date approaches.


I remember that feeling.....enjoy your new life in the USA !!!


----------



## danzor (Jun 6, 2014)

entropydave said:


> I know! I'm getting more excited as the departure date approaches.


I guess you went the marriage to US citizen way to get a visa?


----------



## atomikpinup (Jun 12, 2014)

entropydave said:


> Just to announce I got my US visa today!
> 
> leaving to the US on the 29th to be with my missus and our 4 cats....
> 
> ...


Did you get a immigrant or non-immigrant visa?


----------

